
Apple blackballs popular crypto podcast after it shot to #4 in rankings - pentae
https://www.ccn.com/apple-blackballs-wildly-popular-crypto-podcast-off-the-chain-without-warning/
======
ardy42
The letdown: It's just another podcast about Bitcoin. I was actually pretty
excited reading the headline because I thought it was a cryptography podcast.
A (properly-understood) crypto podcast that got Apple to ban it would
_undoubtedly_ be interesting. Bitcoin and blockchain? Not so much.

I can't wait for the blockchain fad to die, so "crypto" can mean something
sensible again.

~~~
mockindignant
I consider any and all links that have “crypto” in their title, that refer to
cryptocurrency but are otherwise ambiguous to be clickbait.

